# My 96 200sx a.k.a. SPIDEY ONE



## ebricenojr (Jan 28, 2004)

Check out my "work in progress"...I'm starting under the hood this week.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

i like the gauges
im not feelin the chrome...but that's your style, not mine
its definitely different


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

nice ride :thumbup: 

im feelin everything but the wheels.

M.I.A. represent >> we should hang out sometime.


----------



## Kalel (Jun 26, 2003)

^^awww setting up a playdate j/k

I like the car but i have to agree with the others not a big fan of the chrome rims and also the seat covers  but the exterior is sweet :thumbup:


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Nice :thumbup: 
That color is really cool :fluffy: :fluffy:
what are your "under the hood" plans?


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

That color looks good on your car. Gauges are nice also.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Everything except the car seats man the seat covers have to go but I like the gauges for sure.......


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

you should let people know that thats not your engine pic on the bottom right. isnt that the pic off sentra.net?


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> you should let people know that thats not your engine pic on the bottom right. isnt that the pic off sentra.net?



yea that's Mike Saiki's car... gotta love it when cardomain people use other people photos...

I've already seen three people with my engine bay on there...


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

Kalel said:


> ^^awww setting up a playdate j/k
> 
> I like the car but i have to agree with the others not a big fan of the chrome rims and also the seat covers  but the exterior is sweet :thumbup:


YES! i have the crayons ready


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

I like the color. :thumbup:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

myoung said:


> I've already seen three people with my engine bay on there...


hahahaha nice.


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Overall its nice, but Im not feelin the chrome rims..a little to flashy, but its your style. =) 

Note: Dont use other peoples pics without having some kind of text under them saying its theres. :thumbup:


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Open rims look way better on b14's than semi-solid wheels in my opinion, but your money, your car, your choice.

And using others' pictures is weak.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

nice paint job, stock?


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

its technically included under the "Next Project: "
so I think he was just including a picture of the CAI.


----------



## ebricenojr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Thank You*

Thank you. That's what I wanted people to see. My next project is the HotShot CAI. I changed it to include that text. Sorry for looking like I'm "STEALING" Pics...trust me, I don't have to steal pics, I like my own project.

The color is a custom SUNBURST ORANGE that I had put on about 2 years ago. And the rims...well if you ever rolled down here in da 305, you would know that the only way to roll is on chrome shoes. Miami doesn't roll any other way.

Thanks everyone for the 411. And whoever's engine bay is that...let me know and I'll put your name underneath the pic instead of SENTRA.NET.


----------



## ebricenojr (Jan 28, 2004)

Jaralaccs said:


> its technically included under the "Next Project: "
> so I think he was just including a picture of the CAI.


Thanks for explaining it to them. :cheers:


----------



## ebricenojr (Jan 28, 2004)

myoung said:


> yea that's Mike Saiki's car... gotta love it when cardomain people use other people photos...
> 
> I've already seen three people with my engine bay on there...


 Unless they put it under their "Future Projects" section and gives credit under the pic (which I failed to do, but I corrected it) then they aren't really saying it's theirs, are they? Just asking...


----------



## ebricenojr (Jan 28, 2004)

nismoprincess said:


> Nice :thumbup:
> That color is really cool :fluffy: :fluffy:
> what are your "under the hood" plans?


 I want to add the CAI first, then I guess building up the engine little by little. (As much as my pocket will let me). Maybe the headers will be next. But I have a stubborn oil leak that I think I finally found. It's by the crankshaft...I have to work on that this weekend.


----------



## ebricenojr (Jan 28, 2004)

whiteb14 said:


> YES! i have the crayons ready


 The seat covers are temporary. As soon as I get the Spiderman Theme on the outside of the car, I'm getting custom "webbed" racing seats for the inside. I have one of my boys designing it as we speak...all I have to do now is pay him =)


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I don't know about the Spiderman theme

But it's whatever you like. That's what matters


----------



## ebricenojr (Jan 28, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> I don't know about the Spiderman theme
> 
> But it's whatever you like. That's what matters


 That is true...


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

me on spidey 2


----------



## ebricenojr (Jan 28, 2004)

LOL...nice costume.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

thanks

but seriously i was looking for this spiderman hyabusa this guy has down here in Dallas

you'd probably love it


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

..wow its like an optical illusion, they're 2 different bikes..


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

dont overdue the spiderman theme cause the car might come out looking very ricy. I know cause i used to be a ricer :loser: ... im not saying anything about your car looking bad or anything, i love the paint job, but something like spiderman theme... i donno the theme itself is ricy in my opionion. Why won't you go for another comic book theme.. how about The Punisher ? with the skull on the hood, that might come out looking ok at the end but i know its too much for you to start changing the theme, plus i guess you realy like spiderman


----------

